
Anti-homeless spikes:Sleeping rough opened my eyes to the city’s barbed cruelty - infruset
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/feb/18/defensive-architecture-keeps-poverty-undeen-and-makes-us-more-hostile
======
Chris2048
I don't see it reasonable that the homeless sleep around shops, public
structures etc.

Someone bought land and developed it, why should anyone be allowed to use it
against their wishes?

I don't consider sleeping rough reasonable:

"Your council must help if you’re legally homeless" \-
[https://www.gov.uk/emergency-housing-if-
homeless](https://www.gov.uk/emergency-housing-if-homeless)

[http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/london-boroughs-
spent-...](http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/london-boroughs-
spent-630m-on-putting-homeless-people-in-emergency-housing-like-hotels-and-
bbs-9079089.html)

~~~
Avshalom
public structures

~~~
EpicEng
Opening a space to the public does not grant the public rights to do whatever
they wish on said property. For example a mall.

~~~
devoply
These are not malls. They are places owned by the local governments. They are
not private places. They are public places. We have a duty to house homeless
people. Why? Because we can afford to do so and it's the right and humane
thing to do. If we don't and they can't do it themselves. We treat animals
better than human beings.

~~~
EpicEng
Sounds nice until you have twelve homeless people sleeping in the park your
kid plays at after school. I can empathize, but let's not pretend there is no
appreciable downside here.

~~~
barneygale
What are those downsides, sorry? Sleeping homeless people are surely less of a
risk to your kids than awake people with a postal address.

------
Teever
Those spikes look like a tripping hazard and also something that would be very
painful and potentially lethal if you tripped and landed on these.

I wonder about the liability concerning such events.

------
xkcd-sucks
Nothing a few layers of cardboard won't fix

------
wundersoy
If you're homeless you fucked up, that doesn't happen over night.

